

Show HN: WebEngage - online surveys with targeting - avlesh-singh

Hello. I am Avlesh - co-founder and ceo at WebEngage (http://webengage.com)<p>We have done a small experiment with online surveys. We added the capability of, what we call as, "targeting" these surveys to specific visitors on your website. So, when you create a survey using WebEngage and want to display it to visitors on your website (via a WebEngage widget), we let you choose from a bunch of conditions. E.g. you can say, "this survey should only be displayed to visitors coming from Google search and staying on my home page for at least 30 seconds".<p>Have a look at a demo survey on http://webengage.com (please wait for 10 seconds for a survey to pop).
======
swatantra-kumar
Where do you place WebEngage-survey In line of world class products e.g.
Surveytool, KissInsights and SurveyMonkey?

------
avlesh-singh
Clickable - <http://webengage.com> (please wait for 10 secs).

------
Chirag
WebEngage is really a simple tool with amazing UI. Great work by Webengage
team.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Thanks Chirag!

------
dangrossman
How is this different from KissInsights?

~~~
avlesh-singh
In many ways -

1\. The survey can have multiple questions. So, here's the "full length"
version of the survey you'd have taken online via the widget -
<http://webengage.com/s/~7nhdif4>

2\. The survey can be targeted based on several parameters other than
KissInsights -

    
    
       a. based on user's geography.
    
       b. based on site referrer (only if a visitor comes from search, for example)
    
       c. based on cookies, browser, platform etc.
    
       d. based on URL patterns on your website.
    

3\. The analytics we offer on each of our surveys compare with the best of
survey tools out there.

Give us go, you won't be disappointed :)

~~~
gecco
Is it possible to run a survey on my website and distribute it via email too?

~~~
avlesh-singh
Yes. For every survey you create in WebEngage, there are three response
channels you can choose from -

    
    
      a. Display the survey on your website, via the widget
    
      b. Get a dedicated link for the survey, which you can pass around in email etc.
    
      c. Embed the survey in your FB fan pages.
    

Data and analytics are collated across channels and presented to you in the
dashboard. You can view them per channel too. Hope this answers your query.

------
swatantrac
Awesome dashboard. I'm Lovin' it.

